# Think these caps are shot?



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Took my Memphis Belle 16-st1300d apart last night and took some pics, noticed these caps are really ballooned up at the top and one leg of this coil looks a little burned...



















What do you think?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Does the amp work?

The caps are most likely fine. The black part that is buldged up is just a plastic cover. Heat can often cause these covers to pop up. You should be able to press down on the cover with a finger. If it's rock hard however, the cap is bad.

The lead on the transformer appears to have a bad solder connection. Desolder it from the board, clean the area, then resolder and it should be ok.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

The amp started shutting down, now it happened in a car where I think the electrical system was on the way out and that car is now sitting in my car port for the last yr. The amp may very well work great I have to test it. When I get some time I'll take that cover off again and see if I can press those caps down, I didn't want to mess with it too much. If I do need to replace those caps any idea where I could get ones that in those values? I didn't see 75WV around, saw a little higher in 4700uF but I'm not sure of physical dimensions and I'm assuming something at like 80 or 85WV would be fine to use in lieu of finding a 75


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually use Digikey or Mouser for purchasing components. 

A higher "Working Voltage" rating will be just fine if you find something. But yes, the problem is going to be the physical size of the cap if you do find something with a higher rating.

This is the problem with using more generic parts (like the "Samwha" caps). Replacements are harder to come by.

But again, I'm sure those caps are fine.


----------

